# Will Giugiaro's 2012 Geneva Concept Be an Audi? Watch Teaser Video & Weigh In.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

ItalDesign has begun its own Geneva teaser process with a video push on YouTube. The latest video (below) shows that they're not just hinting the car's name but also a few design elements.

A while back the Volkswagen Group acquired ItalDesign and added it to the company portfolio. The company has been busy doing internal jobs such as construction of the Audi quattro concept as well as creating its own concept cars like the Volkswagen GTI-looking design study unveiled at Geneva last year. Since Geneva is a design oriented show, it's no surprise that Italdesign will be there with something new and considering their ownership you can bet it will be badged with one of the brand logos that fall under the Volkswagen Group. The design firm even did a poll exploring which brand to cover on their Facebook fan page last year.

This could mean something for Audi fans. Italdesign is no stranger to Audi. It's been a while since the talented Giugiaro stylists actually penned a four-ringer but there is a history of this. The early B2 Audi 80 was a Giugiaro design as was the Asso di Picche conept seen above. Watch the video below and tell us whether you think this year's concept could be an Audi as well.


----------

